# TUNZE 6095 Placement? Any Suggestions?



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

First a few tanks pics to give you an idea of my dimensions and coral placement.

I currently have an *MP40 and an MP10 on my 48x20x20*. The flow is great, everything is growing well and there are no dead spots. But the tank is in my home office and im really working on making the whole system quieter. So I *bought a TUNZE 6095 to replace the MP40*, or instead of I should say.

I have it hooked up to my APEX, but the question is *where is the best place to put it to maximize the available flow in the tank?*
Side glass? Back wall? 
Top of the glass facing down? Bottom of the glass facing up?

Im selling the MP40esW, and may buy a 2nd 6095, I think this will make flow control and wave creation easier. What are your thoughts?

*Please only respond if you have experience with TUNZE powerheads.*


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

just place it when your MP powerhead located. The nozzle does not direct the flow even (water will ripple like flow is wide, but it is not), so you might point it down a bit. Play around it and you will know what I mean.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

That's the first thing I did. My hammer garden looked like it got hit by Katrina and my sps in the middle trench didn't get much of anything. The MP40 has much broader flow than the 6095. Just based on that first placement test, I think I need 2 of them dialled back to about 70% on anti-sync.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

dont know about powerheads, but tank is beautiful

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Sig!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I would place them on the back wall.

Currently I am in a similar situation and in the process of modifying a copied set of codes to suit the system that I've been working on.

Example 1

Example 2a
Example 2b

Example 3

Example 4

HTH


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

wtac said:


> I would place them on the back wall.
> 
> Currently I am in a similar situation and in the process of modifying a copied set of codes to suit the system that I've been working on.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for sharing! I really appreciate that. Great links! That's really made me want to get a second one for the wave programming!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My head just hurts just looking at it all and the time it's taking to figure it out and input correctly is a challenge for a non coder like myself. The GHL Profilux has a GUI to do all that but it's significantly more $$$ and have to use a Windows parallel (?) in MACs.

JM2C/E


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Once you know what you want the flow to do in the tank throughout the day/night, you'll know what the pump should be doing. I find it easiest to write up a schedule of flow patterns for different times, and then gradually fill in the code as I go to get it running. From that point, its just a case of watching the tank and tweaking it as the weeks go by. One step at a time.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Just picked up a 2nd 6095. I will test a few settings and post what worked on my build thread (see signature for link).


----------

